# Why do club sites close week before half-term



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

We had this problem last year and it's the same this year - apart from the open-all-year sites most club sites, both CC and C&CC, close the week before the schools half-term holiday in October.
Do the clubs not want the business?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We always have the same problem - being a teacher makes it hard to take holidays outside school holiday times! :? :? 

Some are open for a while but often facilities are being reduced and being readied for winter and finding a suitable site can be much harder. I would not want to put our van on grass at this time of year with the rain that we seem to get, even standing on supports. We were parked once and sunk in overnight - not at all easy getting out even with a tractor to pull us!
  

Does seem odd though that so many close the second week in October, most school half-terms are third or fourth week. National Trust properties are the same - often shut just as half-term starts! (And then complain that not so many visitors!) :? :? 

The costs of keeping the site open till the beginning of November would not seem to be that much higher and the return would surely be there? But then it is a business not a service or even a Club for the members now! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I think the real problem is that schools close a week too late :wink:


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

paulmold said:


> We had this problem last year and it's the same this year - apart from the open-all-year sites most club sites, both CC and C&CC, close the week before the schools half-term holiday in October.
> Do the clubs not want the business?


Because its run by IDIOTS who only know how to cut grass and clean toilets.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Maybe they dont like kids :lol: Or is it dogs I forget.... probably both


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

8O 

Dave p


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

As I have posted before, it is almost certainly down to the local planning permission.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sites*

Hi

Most CCC sites are open until early November, with about 15 sites remaining open for the duration.

Russell


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

It seems I stand corrected, especially on C&CC sites. Out of 110 club sites, 94 are open until end October or later. It must have just been the sites I fancied that appeared shut for the last week and the CC sites I looked at were shutting on 25th. Plenty to choose from after all.


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Cliffyp

As a person that only knows how to cut grass and clean toilets on minimum wage i might add, before making statements like that you should check your facts. The majority of CC sites dont shut this season till the beginning of November and the rest are open all year.

Regards IDIOT (Phil)


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Jezport said:


> Maybe they dont like kids :lol: Or is it dogs I forget.... probably both


Or parrotts and bee's :lol: :wink:


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> Because its run by IDIOTS who only know how to cut grass and clean toilets.


Bit of an unfair comment I think. The hard working wardens are not the ones that make the rules.

Trevor


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Cliffyp,

Ever thought of applying for a job in one of the clubs yourself, with diplomacy like that you would go far !!


----------

